# " Power Surge On Hub Port"



## MorganPaigeeeee

So, My iPod wont charge. at ALL. I've tried charging it with the usb plug-ins on my lap-top, and even the ones on my mom's computer. I've tried using the power brick (Or the box thing that plugs into the wall) But it still wont charge!! About every time i plug my iPod into the USB port on my laptop, i get a pop up that says " Error: Power Surge On Hub Port: A USB device has exceeded the power limits of its hub port". My iPod is a 5th gen, but im not sure if it's just my charger cord or if something is wrong with my laptop or iPod! please, help!!


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi MorganPaigeeeee, and welcome to TSG.

A bad charging cord is the most likely candidate.

https://discussions.apple.com/message/23161833#23161833


----------



## EpicMoonFreeze

Buy a new cord. It's likely more cheaper than buying a new iDevice.


----------

